# I've been invited to a Bug Banquet



## Steve Kroll (Mar 23, 2017)

A friend of mine, who is an adventurous eater, has invited me to a dinner featuring local celeb Andrew Zimmern, where they will be serving a four course meal consisting of insects. 

Now I consider myself to be a relatively adventurous eater, but I'm actually feeling a little squeamish about this particular dinner. I will very likely go, however.

So... I'm just curious. Would you or wouldn't you attend something like this?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2017)

You may have my share, Steve.  Though it would be interesting to see as a spectator.


----------



## blissful (Mar 23, 2017)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Well more power to you. I can't imagine myself doing that. Let us know how it went for you.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 23, 2017)

Remind me to ask CharlieD if bugs are kosher.


----------



## aditya2105 (Mar 23, 2017)

I've seen other people eat bugs...If ur an adventurous eater you should definitely go...It's the sight of the bugs that put people off...So close ur eyes and munch


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 23, 2017)

Would I go? No way Jose'! I can hardly stand to look at Andrew Zimmern, he actually reminds me of a bug and gives me the creeps.
Looking forward to your report though Steve.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2017)

I think we need to hire a DC bus for us to go watch Steve eat bugs.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm just curious what kind of wine one pairs with grasshoppers.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 23, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm just curious *what kind of wine one pairs with grasshoppers.*


 
 
I didn't know what to vote, so I voted no way. I mean, I wouldn't mind attending as long as they had non-insect dishes as a side.   I don't think I've ever seen any of Andrew Zimmern's shows, but if it's only insect meals I would have to pass.  I like lobster and it's considered a 'bug' but much else beyond that exceeds my comfort zone.


----------



## blissful (Mar 23, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/grassy-tones-wine-review

Wine with a grassy tone.


----------



## rodentraiser (Mar 23, 2017)

I've had enough experience watching Josh Gates eat bugs on his TV show to know that ain't for me. May I politely say, "No, thank you."


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2017)

blissful said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2010/may/08/grassy-tones-wine-review
> 
> Wine with a grassy tone.




Or a nice hopsy pale ale.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 24, 2017)

Too bad this event wasn't on March 17th. If I were to go, I certainly would be wearing the green.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2017)

No, no...absolutely not.  I may have to fumigate the thread, I've got the crawlies just thinking about it.


----------



## tenspeed (Mar 24, 2017)

I've occasionally have some accidentally on the bike, and haven't yet had one that I would deliberately eat again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh yes, the Harley Hopper...darn thing was 4 inches long...


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd be intrigued, and I want to think I'm that adventurous, but... I don't think I can eat bugs deliberately, especially big ones, and especially if they look anything like cockroaches. Ew ew ew


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 24, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> [emoji38]
> I didn't know what to vote, so I voted no way. I mean, I wouldn't mind attending as long as they had non-insect dishes as a side. [emoji2]  I don't think I've ever seen any of Andrew Zimmern's shows, but if it's only insect meals I would have to pass.  I like lobster and it's considered a 'bug' but much else beyond that exceeds my comfort zone. [emoji2]



It's not just insects. Sometimes it's animal parts that most westerners don't think of as edible. 

I remember one episode where he talked about eating tendons and other connective tissue in China. They enjoy the texture of it as opposed to the flavor. In most cases, in western cuisines, the emphasis is on developing flavors with browning and spices.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm no longer an adventurist... Ate plenty of bugs as a kid... No more for me, please...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 24, 2017)

As I have said before. I do not eat insects, rodents, or reptiles.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 24, 2017)

I voted yes.
I've never been to one but I think there are a couple of bug restaurants which have been in business for some time here in L.A.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 24, 2017)

SO and I have watched a lot of Zimmern's Bizarre Foods TV shows in all their various forms.  Bugs are the most difficult for me.  Deep fried bugs would probably go down easier than squishy caterpillars and such.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 24, 2017)

No thank you


----------



## ixamnis (Mar 26, 2017)

I would not go. I'm not that adventurous.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2017)

I am a very open-minded eater, but I just don't think I could get an insect down. I know it is a mental thing, and I might actually like the taste, but I just don't think I could swallow a cricket or grasshopper. 

Psycho-poodle loves bugs. His favorites are crickets and June-bugs. I get a little queazy just seeing him eat one. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2017)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> As I have said before. I do not eat insects, rodents, or *reptiles*.



Fried alligator tail really does taste like chicken. They bread it and fry it in chunks that taste a lot like chicken tenders. 

I'm okay with calf-fries, too. I don't ever order them, but if they happen to be on the table, and I have an opportunity to gross out a friend, I'll eat them. 

When I lived in Port Arthur, we called Nutria (giant rats) "target practice." They were not only not protected by any laws, it was encouraged to shoot them, because of their invasive and destructive nature. Some people cook them and eat them. I've never tried any, but I would probably taste a piece, if I had enough liquor in me. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2017)

The cats LOVE spiders...


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2017)

Rut Roh, tornado sirens are blaring. time to take a break!!!

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2017)

Cd, you may have my share of gator and calf fries.

We had the nastiest cocker when I was growing up.  He always caught his flies though.  Snapped them up in mid air.  A joy to watch.  Beagle is useless when it comes to insects, though she's a great mole hunter.

Head to the basement!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Rut Roh, tornado sirens are blaring. time to take a break!!!
> 
> CD



Skedaddle Scooby and be safe.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 26, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Fried alligator tail really does taste like chicken. They bread it and fry it in chunks that taste a lot like chicken tenders.
> 
> I'm okay with calf-fries, too. I don't ever order them, but if they happen to be on the table, and I have an opportunity to gross out a friend, I'll eat them.
> 
> ...


I've eaten all those things. I've even had nutria in gumbo. There are very few foods I won't eat, or at least try.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 26, 2017)

Eat bugs? Only when camping, and only accidentally.

No way.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Skedaddle Scooby and be safe.



That last post of mine was WAY off topic, but it was where I happened to be at the time the sirens started. 

BTW, no tornado, just some major league hail. Looks like the doghouse will be getting a new roof. The guy across the street has two nice cars, and only room for one in the garage, so he was out trying to cover the second one up. I went out and told him to park in my garage, with my car. Good thing. Golfball sized hail does dent cars. So, I did my good dead for 2017. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 26, 2017)

Golf-ball sized hail, dog house roof, and dented cars are no joke.  Scary stuff.

I still vote that Steve goes to his bug feast, and takes lots of pics so the rest of us can enjoy it vicariously.  Or not.  We need a prior warning.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 26, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Golf-ball sized hail, dog house roof, and dented cars are no joke.  Scary stuff.
> 
> I still vote that Steve goes to his bug feast, and takes lots of pics so the rest of us can enjoy it vicariously.  Or not.  We need a prior warning.



It's just part of springtime in North Texas. More to be posted in the "weather" thread, where it belongs. Sorry. 

CD


----------

